

Nintendo 3DS - A Broken Business Model? - Setsuna
http://gigaom.com/2010/07/28/nintendo-3ds-a-broken-business-model/

======
mr_eel
What a load of horse pucky. The only notable thing is the decline of sales of
DS software, which could be attributed to the DS nearing it's end of life. In
a market where physically distributed games continue to make money hand over
fist, this kind of article is pure hyperbole. That digital distribution is the
future seems self evident, but that doesn't mean that the current market is
under immediate threat.

The article also fails to mention that Nintendo already have their own digital
distribution. Admittedly under developed, but they obviously aware of the
shift in the market.

~~~
Setsuna
That was my reaction too, apparently the author thinks that iPhone games == DS
games.

It's also like saying that since DSi can play music stored in SD cards,
Nintendo is a threat to iTunes.

